# Sticky  Guidelines for Valuations



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This subforum should only be used to request a valuation on an item you own or wish to own.

Valuations provided are for reference only.

The price you choose to set (or accept) is solely your decision.

Please remember that prices fluctuate and the condition of the item, along with the scarcity will ultimately affect the price.

Prices quoted are not an indication of the price for all similar items.


----------

